# Honey Super Cell (HSC)



## RonS (Dec 28, 2004)

I made the plunge a month or so ago and ordered 20 deep HSC fully drawn frames. HSC shipped promptly and all is well. Of course, I have not installed the new frames yet, but will with a new nuc in April. More then.


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

we too have been working with max this winter and are picking up the frames in CA in about two weeks and will get put on right after we pick them up. looks like good stuff to me. and Max is a great guy to work with. Nick


----------



## kenr (Sep 25, 2005)

Talked with him today seemed like A real nice man just wish that it would come in medium frames so I'll not have to cut down.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Those frames are VERY rugged. In my first order of 1oo the boxes they came in seem to be quite soft, by the time they got here the boxes were torn and ragged but the frames were fine.

My second order (>5oo) came by truck. After being rammed by a fork lift and gouging a few of the frames, the frames were still usable. I told Max about it and he insisted on sending replacement frames even though I told him it was not necessary. That's customer relations.

Don't be surprised if you get a follow up call from Max, he's that kind of guy.


----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

Glad to here good things here about hsc.i am thinking about how many i want to order.all depends on how well my bees are taking the cold snap here in Oh.


----------

